# expat to NZ



## wanderer46 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've just read that lots of NZers are moving to Oz. Okay so that means that there is room for me in NZ but I can't get in the country for more than 59 days. I'm a retired teacher, US (maybe that's the problem) don't want to get a work visa, have my own insurance, and have visited the country several times and love it! Any ideas on getting permanent residency or should I just give up and move to France?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wanderer46 said:


> I've just read that lots of NZers are moving to Oz. Okay so that means that there is room for me in NZ but I can't get in the country for more than 59 days. I'm a retired teacher, US (maybe that's the problem) don't want to get a work visa, have my own insurance, and have visited the country several times and love it! Any ideas on getting permanent residency or should I just give up and move to France?


No - being from the US is definitely not the problem with regards getting a permanent residency - but your age might be. The cut-off age is 55. If you or your partner are younger than this, apply quickly! (make the under 55 year old the principal applicant). Otherwise, there are some investment visas, and some retirement visas. But they both cost money, and the retirement one in particular isn't permanent. Look at Immigration New Zealand for more info.


----------

